

Best business card ever - mschonfeld
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/22/ultraminimalist-business-card.html

======
njharman
Horrible. What does he do? Why should I not toss this card in recycle? Biz
card needs to convey why I'd want to contact you, not just how.

